# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 47)



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2018)

*How do you think your friends would describe your projects?*









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer,
And of course, you, you and you...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 18, 2018)

my friends that are not wood workers think they are cool, beautiful. They are especially impressed when I tell them that I chainsawed the boards out of a tree, lol.
They admire my mechanical projects too, like machinery rebuilds, bikes, and motors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2018)

Like Greg said, my friends that aren't woodworkers are amazed by them. They don't realize it's something anyone could do, they can't figure out how I build these things

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (Nov 18, 2018)

I always get—“But you’re a Doctor....”

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 18, 2018)

I only have one .. and most of the time he’s iffy

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 18, 2018)

Well, my MIL thinks I'm a fantastic pen turner, so does my SIL.
My nephew says "Meh" & doesn't give it much thought.

When I had a local supply of California Redwood, I made a lot of picnic table sets & sold them.
People were amazed I could build a table & bench seats to match.
When my supply of CRW dried up, so did my furniture building sideline.

My wife likes the way I rebuilt our deck & saved a ton of money, so I guess they all think I do OK.
It helps I can use my head & my hands to figure out how to build stuff in my mind still.
Taking shop class from 7th grade to 12th grade probably helps a bit too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 18, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> I only have one .. and most of the time he’s iffy


Yep- I was thinkin- what friends??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 18, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> I only have one .. and most of the time he’s iffy


 And really really short!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> Like Greg said, my friends that aren't woodworkers are amazed by them. They don't realize it's something anyone could do, they can't figure out how I build these things


Exactly like this They say I have mad skills.. I like that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Yep- I was thinkin- what friends??


----------



## Tclem (Nov 18, 2018)

Don’t have any friends except Yankees

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 18, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Don’t have any friends except Yankees

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 18, 2018)

I'll go with the "friends that don't do woodwork think I do great" crowd.
The friends that actually know of all or most of my different projects do brag on me for having the attitude and ability to try whatever I happen to think of on any given day.
I try to get it through to the younger guys that even if you never make any particular project again, you will always have the different skills it took to make something the first time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 18, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Don’t have any friends except Yankees


Well, know it or not, I'm a friend & I ain't no damn Yankee.
I'll have you to know I was born south of the Mason-Dixon line kind sir.

Bless your heart. (Only a Southerner knows what that really means.)

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS (Nov 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Yep- I was thinkin- what friends??


You can be my friend. I'm older than you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 18, 2018)

I only keep friends who are kind enough to tell me everything I do is great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 18, 2018)

_**_ _* DUDE THAT IS FLIPPIN AWESOME!!! *_ _*
*_
Of course! That's why I pay them to be my friends!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 18, 2018)

CWS said:


> You can be my friend. I'm older than you.


Nobody is older than mike

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Nobody is older than mike


GRRRRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Nobody is older than mike



You made that post past the ol bears bedtime.....



Mike1950 said:


> GRRRRRRRR



and he just woke up.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 19, 2018)

I usually hear something like, that is cool where did you buy the neck from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 19, 2018)

Blueglass said:


> I usually hear something like, that is cool where did you buy the neck from?



When people look at my cutting boards they ask me how I colored the boards, and how I kept the different colors from running over to the next board.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> You made that post past the ol bears bedtime.....
> 
> 
> 
> and he just woke up.....



GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 19, 2018)

Only in  





So what do you tell them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 19, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Only in
> 
> View attachment 155722
> 
> So what do you tell them?



After they buy a board I'll let them know how I do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm still married, so don't have friends anymore... They are called contacts and associates...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------

